# Ultimate frustration!



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

So my family and I are visiting my wifes sister and husband in Montana right now. And they live in a beautiful area only half a mile away from the Yellowstone river. The river can actually be seen from their front porch. With there home located a few miles outside of the closest town, tucked back almost inside the timber there is a abundant amount of fuzzy little targets. Naturally I packed two s.s., extra bands and plenty of extra shot for this trip but alas, although my in-laws are not tree huggers by any means, the woodland creatures that surround their home are considered pets and therefore are off limits. My wife went as far as to make me swear that I would not even pull a s.s. out of my pocket within 500 yards of their home (a compromise since her first demand was 1000 yards). Thats not the problem since I do enjoy going for walks. The problem is this is what I wake up to every morning grazing in the yard! Five of them this morning actually, surrounding their house!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i would be out there gathering forks. but anyways, back to your problem, id dress up cans to look like rabbits and if i "accidently" mistake a real one for a can- woops.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wives and inlaws have an almost mystical ability to see through such ruses, alas.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Wives and inlaws have an almost mystical ability to see through such ruses, alas.


indeed, they also have a knack for being killjoy's.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that sucks brother i feel your pain :banghead: :...:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

If u "accidently" shoot 1, say that multiples were fighting, and u wanted to keep the peace.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Im thinking that on our last day here I just go crazy on them. If I piss off a bunch of family that lives four hundred miles away just a few hours before we leave then im sure they'll forget about by the time I see them again. Besides I want them to take me fly fishing before I go burning bridges. By golly I think I gots me a plan going!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nahhh ... it ain't worth the grief from the spouse and assorted relatives. There will be other times. Just relax and enjoy yourself in other ways. Maybe it is sort of like being married and seeing all those young chicks down at the beach ... just admire the view ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Charles, just FYI, never take me too serious. If there is one thing ive learned... HAPPY WIFE, HAPPY LIFE, I wouldn't do anything to make a 8 hour drive that much more unbearable. As much as I would like to I don't think ill be eating any Montana rabbits.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent call, my friend!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a camera only safari in montana this time...


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

SERIOUSLY! This is B.S. these things are only 10 feet away


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

fyi . . . im getting a good laugh at your predicament. :neener: :rofl:


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

ceedub said:


> SERIOUSLY! This is B.S. these things are only 10 feet away


that seems an excellent range to use 50 cal lead or heavier !

i have gotten a lot of grief on killing corwids. one time i shot one with an airrifle and it crash landed right in front of my mom, had to feed her a bs about me not having anything to do with it. she did me the favor of pretending to believe the story.

strictly out of vis range form then on.


----------

